# Meet Tom :)



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

I adopted tom on April 16th, and since they met, Oliver and Tom have been the best of friends! They even hug and groom each other.








My phone camera is kind of broken, so don't mind the random blotches lol sorry :crazy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Such a great shot of the two of them! I'm always so jealous when I see other people's kitties getting along so well. How old are your boys?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

You are fortunate to have two cats, introduced as adults, who so plainly like each other. Often there is continued coolness, if not veiled hostility!  Wonderful pic of the two, it warms the heart to see.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

certainly warms my heart to see 2 cuties hanging out with each other. It really does.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds like Oliver was hoping for a friend. Enjoy. Wish I had two that liked each other.


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

spirite said:


> Such a great shot of the two of them! I'm always so jealous when I see other people's kitties getting along so well. How old are your boys?


Thank you!! Oliver is almost 8, and Tom is 2  I was worried that they'd have trouble getting along, but it worked out. :catmilk


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

Cute extraordinary. 8)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I would have been worried about the dynamic too, since Oliver's not a young cat and might have resented the presence of another kitty. He must be a mellow kitty!


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

I took another picture of the boys last night! I thought it was adorable


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

O.M.G. :luv


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

It doesn't get any better than that, does it? So gosh darn cute those two are!!!!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

That's wonderful that they get along so well! You are really lucky there.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

The big hug is super cute.:jump


----------

